# Programm lässt sich nicht entfernen



## phPimp (15. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,
hab so´n Problemchen....also hab mir Kazzaa spaßhalber ma runtergeladen war aber unzufrieden und habs direkt wieder gelöscht.....nun hat sich ein Programm installiert was man nicht löschen kann bzw. was unter Arbeiteplatz->Software schon deinstalliert ist, aber immer noch existiert......den Ordner ahb ich auch schon lokalisiert aber man kann eine Datei nicht löschen weil sobald man die Datei löschen will und gibt er immer aus dass die Datei schreibgeschützt ist....das blöde Fenster öffnet sich immer wieder...mit AD-Aware kommt auch nix dabei raus......hoffe mir kann einer nen Tipp geben wie man den ^^Rüpel^^ ausm System pfeffert

Danke schonmal im Vorraus..

greetz Lui


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Januar 2006)

Lösung 1:
Starte in der Rettungskonsole, lösch die Dateien per Hand.
Lösung 2:
Besorge Dir HIJACKTHIS - generiere und lasse das Logfile auswerten.
http://www.hijackthis.de/
Lösche den Starteintrag. Starte neu. Lösche die Datei (was dann gehen sollte).

Viel Glück


----------

